# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Chúc mừng năm mới!.............

## CKD

Nhân dịp năm mới, CKD xin thay mặt anh em diễn đàn, xin chúc đến tất cả các thành viên diễn đàn CNCProVN.com một năm mới hạnh phúc với thật nhiều thành công và thắng lợi.
Riêng mảng CNC thì xin chúc các bác chế máy càng ngày càng nâng cao chất lượng.. không chỉ chế máy gỗ mà chế tà la, tùm lum  :Wink: . Chất lượng sản phẩm dịch vụ thì càng ngày càng nâng cao.



Em chẵng biết lời hay ý đẹp nên chỉ dám nói vài lời gởi đến anh em trước thềm năm Ất Mùi.

_Mượn ảnh http://wikilamdep.net/tin-nhan-sms-c...ghia-nhat.html_

----------

conga, Gamo, kimtan, linhdt1121, mig21, ppgas, Ryan, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## ppgas

Chúc mừng năm mới! 
 XUÂN ẤT MÙI...

----------

Gamo, Ryan

----------


## trungdt

chúc mừng năm mới!
xin chúc đến tất cả các thành viên diễn đàn CNCProVN.com một năm mới hạnh phúc và đạt được thật nhiều thành công và thắng lợi trong năm ẤT MÙI.

----------

Gamo, Ryan

----------


## thuhanoi

Chúc cả nhà Năm mới dồi dào sức khỏe - Trọn niềm vui!!!

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Luyến

Chúc mừng năm mới.

----------

Gamo, Ryan

----------


## thuyên1982

Happy New Year

----------

Gamo, Ryan

----------


## anhcos

Chúc mừng năm mới các anh em trên diễn đàn CncProVN.

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Tuấn

Chúc mừng năm mới cả nhà nhoé he he he  he  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## blueocean

Chúc mừng năm mới! 
PHÁT TÀI PHÁT LỘC, SỨC KHỎE DỒI DÀO!

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

Năm mới kính chúc AE:

Vạn sự như ý
Sức khỏe bền bỉ
Nhiều hợp đồng ký
Làm C  N  C
Nhà xưởng uy nguy
Tư duy đổi mới 
.
.
.
AE tiếp tục nhé
Thanks

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## mig21

Nhân dịp xuân về kính chúc anh em toàn diễn đàn cùng gia đình sức khỏe, hạnh phúc và thành công. Năm mùi miệng luôn cười hehe

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Háp pi niu dia

----------


## biết tuốt

Năm ất mùi chúc cả nhà khỏe như ....dê đầu đàn, luôn vui vẻ và cười bebe ..à quên hehe

----------


## elenercom

Năm con dê, xin chúc tất các bác lúc nào cũng SUNG và SƯỚNG.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Năm ất mùi chúc cả nhà khỏe như ....dê đầu đàn, luôn vui vẻ và cười bebe ..à quên hehe ������


Năm Dê mới, Bác Biết Tuốt đã tậu được 1 em "dê" mới 

Năm Dê, chúc các bác khỏe mạnh, sung sức như Dê

----------


## emptyhb

Năm mới chúc các bác một năm mới thật nhiều sức khoẻ, thật nhiều thành công!

----------

